# jsp-Seiten vom Webprojekt auslagern



## Hesk (18. Okt 2007)

Hallo

Ich hoffe ich kann meine Frage so formulieren dass sie verständlich ist

Wir arbeiten mit J2EE und haben in 2 Packages(EAR's) jeweils 1 WebProjekt. Diese haben unterschiedliche web.xml-Files woraufhin wir sie nicht zusammenfügen können. Wir würden aber gern bei beiden die selben jsp-Seiten verwenden können.

Wenn nun eine Änderung bei einer jsp-Seite kommt wollen wir nicht in beiden Projekten die jsp Seite ändern sondern hätten gerne etwas wo wir die Jsp-Seiten liegen haben und beide WebProjekte holen sich von dort die jsp-Seiten. Ist dies möglich ?

mfg
MaRk


----------



## ms (18. Okt 2007)

Was unterscheidet denn die beiden web.xml-Dateien?

ms


----------



## Hesk (18. Okt 2007)

Das eine Packet ist unsere Internet-Anwendung. Das 2te die Intranet-Anwendung mit einer Einlogmaske.

Im wesentlichen unterscheidet es sich bei "<security-constraint>". Bei der Internet-Anwendung lassen wir alles zu, bei der Intranet-Anwendung sperren wir das meiste und der User muss sich erst einloggen.


----------



## Hesk (18. Okt 2007)

Jemand hat mir einen Tipp gegeben dass es vielleicht mit einem ant-Script gehen könnte. Kann man im WebProjekt ein build.xml einfügen in dem man sage hol dir vor dem deployen von dort und dort die jsp-Seiten. 
Hat jemand schon einmal damit Erfahrung gemacht ?

mfg
MaRk


----------



## Niki (18. Okt 2007)

Hey Markus 

Sicher kannst du das über ein ant-skript vor dem deployen machen. Du kannst beliebige filesets definieren und die beim Erstellen des ears angeben. Zumindest geht das bei war-Files, also wirds bei ears auch klappen.
Der vorteil ist du musst sie nur an einer stelle warten
Du hast dann aber trotzdem pro applikation deine jsps drin


----------

